# Looking for work in McHenry County Illinois



## Joe41 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm an Owner/Operator looking for full time plowing work. I've been plowing part time since 1990. I lost my full time job, and am going to have to depend on snow to pay the bills. I have a F-350 7.3 diesel with a 9' western. If anyone knows I would appreciate a shout. Thanks


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I dont think we need anyone else but your can give the company I work for a shot anyway. go to www.valleyenterprisesinc.com and get the phone # off there. Call and ask to talk to Mike.


----------



## Joe41 (Nov 14, 2008)

Doug, Thanks for replying. I actually talked to Mike yesterday. He said that he probably didn't, but to stop in and fill out an app.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice, I know alot of subs are having a hard time meeting the ins and WC requirements so we may start the season a little shorthanded


----------



## Joe41 (Nov 14, 2008)

That's what Mike was saying. So maybe some guys will bail at the last minute???


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thats what im thinking. I guess a handfull or 2 are unreachable already and wont return phone calls, so they are most likely out. Im not sure what all the areas are that these guys are bailing out in but I do know there is a decent amount of people that can meet the requirements that are looking for work so it shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## Joe41 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm still looking if anybody has any ideas. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## nicco (Dec 27, 2006)

Joe I still looking for guys call me 815-388-2990

Thanks
Mike


----------

